# Do you tend to always forget something when going camping?



## cricket2

I have camped with some people in the past that have it down to a science. they are way to organized for life in general, so camping is no different for them. 

Its no joke that they have everything packed and ready to go 2 days before they leave. I'm more of a last minute packer myself :bang:. 

Surely I am not the only camper out there who is frantically packing the day we leave, which results in forgetting a few items. 

Anyone else here forget to pack things when they go camping? What do you forget? Same thing, different things?


----------



## l2l

Your NOT alone Cricket I too pack last minute..
I sometimes have stuff ready the day before but usually leave it to the day of and just giver er.. :smack-head:


----------



## antigua

We print off a check list everytime we go camping and check it off when we pack it but we always manage to forget something.


----------



## gordito314

*pop up to travel trailer*

for me alot of this went away when I went from pop up ( no where to store stuff ) to travel trailer.. lots of storage.. I pack almost nothing. food and clothes.. thats it...


----------



## cassiem

Thats the best way to go, food, clothes, drinking material 

I know I can survive with those essentials. However, there always tends to be something I say, dangit, I left xxxxx at home. Its almost unavoidable. I would almost believe your "perfect" friends have done this too, but they would never let you know it. This would show others that they arent perfect :scratchhead:


----------



## ctfortner

Oh yeah, sometimes I wonder how we remember the camper itself.

We have lists out the wazoo, and check them off for days. But somehow we always forget something. I love to cook, so when I get there and realize i forgot an ingredient or a utensil :arg:


----------



## grace

We went camping with the usual things. My Dad packing essentially the same for each trip. Clothing, food, and water. When we went to Canada we had much more of everything, But somethings like the milk in the liter bag, we bought when we got there. The shops were full of things to eat. I don't remember eating much of it except for fish. He didn't forget anything, though.


----------



## glfortner

I don't how extensive it is-but kiteri would you mind sharing your list with us. It might help those of us, who have lists, fine tune it, and for those of us who don't have lists it would be a good way to get ideas or work off your list. Thanks!


----------



## mailfire99

You are not alone, that is for sure. I use a list as well, I will dig it up and get it posted out here, if I can find it. Thats on my checklist to, dont lose the checklist :bang:


----------



## l2l

mailfire99 said:


> Thats on my checklist to, dont lose the checklist :bang:


I have visions of sticky notes all over your house..... :rotflmao1:

Your not alone :smack-head:


----------



## grace

We're talking about not forgetting things and lists. At work, I am the queen of the sticky notes! I officially declare that I use these yellow (and other colors like green) sticky notes. If I want to remember something important, I put it on the yellow sticky note. I am at their mercy for sure.:shrug:


----------



## plaz70

Having 3 small kids, I try hard to be prepared. No matter how hard I try, I always forget something. Last time it was the calamine lotion and benadryl. Of course, my son who was 3 at the time got poison ivy.


----------

